# Adding a printer using terminal



## Macabunga (Aug 6, 2002)

Hello,

I was just wonderig if there is a way to add a printer to a Mac OS X Mac remotly using the terminal.

Thanks
Macabunga


----------



## lethe (Aug 6, 2002)

adding appletalk printers is quite easy.  use the at_cho_prn command (as root).  as for IP printers, not quite sure.


----------



## sint (Aug 6, 2002)

Here I learned at least something but I would like to know some more:
How to add a line printer to be accessible from unix (from the Terminal window)?
teTeX's dvips sends postscript output to lpr
but no line printer is installed. lpq tells :
lpq: lp: unknown printer

We have a HP Laserjet 4 (used up to now by our PC users)
and a "HP Laserjet 4050 Series" (with exactly this name).
Both on the Ethernet. One has an IP address
  this may be the one for which at_cho_prn reports
  1: 003d.06.9egHP Peripheral:LaserWriter

The LJ 4 seems to appear as host lpr in the 'Print Center'
  (with an IP DNS-Adress as a name)
(but the host lpr may also be another port of the HPLJ4050 ? I connected this one by adding a new printer at the IP address via PrintCenter and do not know if this makes sense. The LJ4 seems not to be a Postscript printer /PCL only?/ )


----------



## lethe (Aug 8, 2002)

this article has a description of adding a command line printer.  it mostly just tells you to add a line to /etc/printcap.  check man printcap for details about formats.


----------

